# Trolling sure, but can they be caught drifting?



## grahk (Apr 1, 2009)

I can't afford to troll, meaning I don't have the equipment or even the right setup on the boat to do so. Main problem is my ignorance of the technique. Past few weekends I've gone out to the islands and drifted with harnesses, Erie deries, ect. Not much success. I read people are doing well east, Lorain fairport ect. Can they be caught drifting? I'm 28, when I was a kid I remember drifting all the time with my dad and fam and we'd always do well. How far out of say hot waters are fishermen traveling to get into the fish? Any help or tips are great appreciated. Dads retired from Erie for the most part and I'm not fairing well this being my first season going out on my own.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

The answer is yes. Will drifting produce as many fish as trolling, most likely not, but it's still a great time. The bottom line is, you need wind to effectively drift fish for walleye. I don't know your craft's size, but assuming it can handle 2-4 footers you'll do well. Pick your days right where you have a 10-20 mph wind for best drifting results


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

we did well last week drifting lorain on the 31 line which if im thinking correctly is about 4 miles of fshore. someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## Lundr16 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sure you can and you dont need a boat that can handle 2-4 dt waves or 20 mph winds. If your boat is smaller ligher it will drift faster. Drift casting works well on schooled walleye or super shallow rock fishing. Trolling works well if it is dead calm or the fish are scattered. If your boat has an electric motor that can do alot for you it can move your boat when thwre is no wind and you can cast or you can flatline troll with the electric if it will move ya 1-2.5mph. You dont need hundreds or thousands of dollars in trolling equipment to put fish in the box. A couple 7ft rods a clip on line counter and trolling sinkers and you can do some damage. If you dangle a crawler near a walleye whether your trolling or casting it will eat it...as in all fishing finding them is 3/4 of the battle. Do some research on flatline trolling and drift casting the research will get some good techniques on how to effectively get your bait in front of the fish!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

We used to do well drifting "years ago, on a completely different Lake Erie ". That lake was not filtered out to gin clear by bi -valves(shell fish). Now the fish shy away from the boat and you have to fish away from the boat to catch them! You simply cannot catch the fish behind the boat that are not there. In my opinion, you have to adapt your presentations to be (more) successful. IE, trolling with dypsys or planners which put the lures out away from the boat in the water the fish went to! As mentioned before, this does not have to put you in the poorhouse. You can be successful without spending a fortune. That being said, there will be days when the conditions are more conducive (or the stars align just right) when you will get a few fish drifting /casting, but these days are few and far between. It costs too much to fish a day on Erie not to score some fish, or improving your odds by adapting to what is required to do that.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

grahk said:


> I can't afford to troll, meaning I don't have the equipment or even the right setup on the boat to do so. Main problem is my ignorance of the technique. Past few weekends I've gone out to the islands and drifted with harnesses, Erie deries, ect. Not much success. I read people are doing well east, Lorain fairport ect. Can they be caught drifting? I'm 28, when I was a kid I remember drifting all the time with my dad and fam and we'd always do well. How far out of say hot waters are fishermen traveling to get into the fish? Any help or tips are great appreciated. Dads retired from Erie for the most part and I'm not fairing well this being my first season going out on my own.


PLease go to the drift & cast thread in LEgd section


----------



## bubba29 (Jun 3, 2008)

hearttxp said:


> PLease go to the drift & cast thread in LEgd section


i am guessing u mean this thread:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=192556&highlight=drift


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I fish central basin & dont troll. I say the good drifter can do as well as the average troller...cant keep up witht the upper 10%. And flat days are tough.....We usualy do about as well as most based on what we see when back at the dock.
sometimes we do better....A lot of trollers overlook the bottom fish & sometimes thats the best bite.

If you see the board draggers getting them and you are not, try fishing higher in the water....do more cast and retrieve fishing.....also when going for suspended fish, try to fish as shallow water as you can. Its easier to keep your lure in the "zone" when there is less water outside the zone.

I use harnesses, same colors as the trollers, but metalic purple and plain gold are my goto blades. Usualy start the day with these and change if needed.

Oh, and just like trollers circling a small area or figure eighting a small area, dont be afraid to redrift a small hotspot.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

boss302 makes good points.Are you using heavy enough bottom bouncers?worm harness' in the hot trolling colors , fishing high enough in the water column [ 5ft & under for casting] using a drift sock or two to slow your drift on winding days,fishing the swing points on your boat,keeping worms cold & lively,changing colors often on lures,casting crankbaits from the boat / spoons / jigging spoons ?? fishing in low sun light early / late afternoon , using flurocarbon line or leaders? I could go on & on & on . . . . your getting the point by now .#1 though is this you have to find'em to catch'em & that is the hard part . Hit a couple of baitshops in the area your fishing ask for info [they are small business' so buy stuff from them,info doesn't pay the rent]check online here & ODNR too .  Good Luck !


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

boss302 said:


> I fish central basin & dont troll. I say the good drifter can do as well as the average troller...cant keep up witht the upper 10%. And flat days are tough.....We usualy do about as well as most based on what we see when back at the dock.
> sometimes we do better....A lot of trollers overlook the bottom fish & sometimes thats the best bite.
> 
> If you see the board draggers getting them and you are not, try fishing higher in the water....do more cast and retrieve fishing.....also when going for suspended fish, try to fish as shallow water as you can. Its easier to keep your lure in the "zone" when there is less water outside the zone.
> ...


Glad someone isnt afraid to speak his Mind ! My group 4 short of thier limit today ! GOOD Day !


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

I drift because I'm a sportsman. I prefer to catch the fish, not have them hook themselves and then get dragged behind the boat until netted. Trolling is the same as trawling.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

everyone points are great. drifting is a great way to catch fish i agree with everyone comments, except bohanna i have limited fishing chances and am set up for trolling so we troll the sportmans comment is a little out of line imo!!! i know mike does great drifting which is great to hear i enjoy reading his posts. so let me ask you bohanna, do you hunt?? do you use a gun??? because that is like to easy?? fishing is a sport if you eat the fish and supply food on the table why take a low blow and think your better then me because you drift just was a little offened by your staement!!!!!perfect example i caught a walleye two weeks ago foul hooked 25 inch let it go would you have bohanna???


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Bohanan66 said:


> I drift because I'm a sportsman. I prefer to catch the fish, not have them hook themselves and then get dragged behind the boat until netted. Trolling is the same as trawling.


I prefer to drift, and do see it as more of an art than trolling is....However, I am a scientist and the science and formulas of trolling (at the cost of being less of an art) are solid. The fish still have to strike the bait, much different than being picked up in a net.....the best trollers, the 10%, have worked out the science and are in the art zone, the average joe is learning bits and pieces of the science.

Trolling isn't evil, for some it's all they know and for some it fits their personality and style. For others, it's just following the "in crowd". 

I've been on a trolling charter, it was a good experience. Just doesn't fit me personaly. If my kids wanted to go fishing with me more, I would consider setting up for it as it would be easier for them to get fish.

As a teen I got into archery. Shot a bare bow, no sights as it fit my personality better....more of an art to shoot consistantly than just lining up a dot and a peep....same with drifting.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

boss302 said:


> I prefer to drift, and do see it as more of an art than trolling is....However, I am a scientist and the science and formulas of trolling (at the cost of being less of an art) are solid. The fish still have to strike the bait, much different than being picked up in a net.....the best trollers, the 10%, have worked out the science and are in the art zone, the average joe is learning bits and pieces of the science.
> 
> Trolling isn't evil, for some it's all they know and for some it fits their personality and style. For others, it's just following the "in crowd".
> 
> ...


I agree with that attitude 100%!!
Trolling does take the fun out of hooking up manually with the fish.
It does make it feel like a commercial type fishing for #'s rather than traditional hands on intimate experience between fisherman and fish....- the bite and the responding setting the hook.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

And here we go again....always with the trolling is not fishing. I do both. Both have there place. If you don't like it, don't do it. I drift when the wind and waves allow and if it's dead flat, good luck drifting. Trolling is a skill as much as drifting. If you disagree, you more than likely haven't tried it. I'm not saying anyone who drifts can't troll, I'm saying if you don't know the equipment and different techniques, you won't catch them. Just dragging lures won't do it. It has to be dialed in just as much as drifting. Good fishing everybody. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bohanan66 said:


> I drift because I'm a sportsman. I prefer to catch the fish, not have them hook themselves and then get dragged behind the boat until netted. Trolling is the same as trawling.


i just decided i didnt want to go there.
sherman


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

And all of the guy's' who fly fish would say either of the tactics are barbaric. 

And I troll. In the past 8 years I think I have cast for walleye once, maybe twice.


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

Reel Naughty u most not be sportsman!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

They always say the best way to join enemies is to pit them against another foe. Maybe the trollers and drifters can join forces and pick on the low lifes that anchor or you can even attack the spear fishermen. I wonder what spear fishermen would call trollers and drifters ?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i love drifting and trolling, so what does that make me.

the way i see it as long as its legal why should anyone care how you caught them. drifting has its time and place and so does trolling. there are just some who has trouble catching fish drifting, and there are some who just think trolling is draging a lure around and fill the boat. and those people just dont catch many fish trolling. 

i support the drifters and the trollers. whatever it takes for you to catch fish then its right for you. just stay legal catch some fish have some fun and be safe.
sherman


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I troll after 46 yrs of work I can't cast like I used to, I like to drift cast 2'-3' waves but not to long of time peroid. I also don't have to limit out, I fish to enjoy my self (retired) but my personal feeling is to each his own. I don,t troll through a boat castings drift, they found them let them catch them. Done


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

I fish Lake Erie because we catch larger and more fish than inland lakes.
I read all these posts with interest, troll vs drift, etc.

I mostly troll because I have not learned how to catch fish drifting.
Also because I get 3 other inexperienced fisherman in boat, they want to catch something and none of us do well casting, and have fewer lines in water. After everybody frustrated with no fish, we put out the inlines & troll.

For me, trolling is numbers game, i.e, more rods out, more surface area covered, in the strike zone longer (if at right depth), etc. More/different lures running at same time, catch more fish.

We did the jig bite this March off Power plant by Camp Perry. Took 1 hour for first bite, then got 6 in hour. Loved it, but daughter finally caught one, Dad caught none! in 3 hours of fishing.

Tried perching multiple times. Finally last year with nephew, and Dad, we started catching some, got 35 in about 90 minutes, running low on minnows, I was seeing couple good marks so put on casting harness with crawler. Picked up 25" walleye casting as the minnows ran out. Cast for another hour, no more fish. Went to trolling.

Not to belabor this, I would love to catch the fish by casting and jigging. Much more fun to feel the fish bite, set the hook, play the fish all the way in. But it is a big lake, we are inexperienced, so when not catching, we don't know if it is us (not knowing what we are doing) or fishing in water with no active fish. Don't want to waste 2 hour drive each way, So we turn to trolling to find and catch something.

I would love to catch all my fish casting with light tackle.
Any body want to take me out and teach me how to find and catch fish?
Also, my Dad, and 2 daughters? Nephew?

I think most turn to what is most productive and enjoyable for them individually. I am seeking to learn and broaden our experience.

This is our 5th season on Erie, and best so far after 3 trips.

Keep it light and have fun!

Chris.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

FarmerChris said:


> I fish Lake Erie because we catch larger and more fish than inland lakes.
> I read all these posts with interest, troll vs drift, etc.
> 
> I mostly troll because I have not learned how to catch fish drifting.
> ...


Well said I like to troll alot and it can be very peaceful and rewarding on any lake especially Lake Erie.


----------



## grahk (Apr 1, 2009)

Hot thread, and I haven't been able to get back to see it till this eve. Any valid points in most every thread good info to! My intention wasn't to start a trolling vs drifting war because let's face it, both take skill knowledge and experience. I may lack all three but I'll keep at it, that's why I'll be out again tomorrow morning. I always fish with a partner so we are running 4 rods, various colors and lures( usually 2 harnesses, 2 Erie deries). My folly is prolly being lazy to change, depth color weight. I Deffinatly get down there starting heavy and lightening as i see fit. We have and are again going west (trying out the islands again) memorial weekend I had more heartbreaking snaps than I'd like to admit, so I know I was close. Someone mentioned re drifting strike zones: good idea, will do. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

I have fished Lake Erie for 50 years for walleyes. In the 70's,80's,90's you could catch fish consistently either way. There were few trollers compared to today because a novice could catch a limit of 10 walleyes by just throwing weight forwards. I can remember catching limits and throwing back 50 walleyes just for fun. Now to catch them regularly you better troll. Personally there is no comparison in the fishing today versus then. I quit and sold my boat last year as it just is not what it once was. It is no longer the walleye capital of the world unless you troll or base it on the bigger walleyes that are caught in the central basin.If you want to fish in the best walleye fishing in the world there are many Canadian walleye lakes where you often can catch 100 walleyes a day. They will be 16-20 inch walleyes not the big ones the trollers get in the deeper lake erie areas. Recentlly I chartered with Captain Tony Mills who I would reccomend who trolled crawler harnesses with great success. THere is a lot of science involved with boat speed, leader lengths, weights, colors, and too many other factors for me to cover. Tony gets results. What I miss was presenting the bait myself, fishing the swing and fighting the fish without all that other weight required with trolling. Tony does jig fish in the spring and I plan on jigging with him next year. If you want to learn to fish that way give him a call.


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

I have fished Lake Erie for 50 years for walleyes. In the 70's,80's,90's you could catch fish consistently either way. There were few trollers compared to today because a novice could catch a limit of 10 walleyes by just throwing weight forwards. I can remember catching limits and throwing back 50 walleyes just for fun. Now to catch them regularly you better troll. Personally there is no comparison in the fishing today versus then. I quit and sold my boat last year as it just is not what it once was. It is no longer the walleye capital of the world unless you troll or base it on the bigger walleyes that are caught in the central basin.If you want to fish in the best walleye fishing in the world there are many Canadian walleye lakes where you often can catch 100 walleyes a day. They will be 16-20 inch walleyes not the big ones the trollers get in the deeper lake erie areas. Recentlly I chartered with Captain Tony Mills who I would reccomend who trolled crawler harnesses with great success. THere is a lot of science involved with boat speed, leader lengths, weights, colors, and too many other factors for me to cover. Tony gets results. What I miss was presenting the bait myself, fishing the swing and fighting the fish without all that other weight required with trolling. Tony does jig fish in the spring and I plan on jigging with him next year. If you want to learn to fish that way give him a call.


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

I will be 'givin it a go' Saturday out of Lorain, starting about 8am.
(too sleep deprived from work all week to get there any earlier)

Anybody out, give me a shout Ch68- FarmerChris
Will be in red Lund 1800 SportAngler


----------



## alamoredfish (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey guys!!!

Lets love one another and just eat the left over worms!! The girls do it on Fear Factor!! They still look Blonde afterwards! hahaha... let's be friends.

For the gent who isn't in the position to troll...

I retired from the US Army, then from my Guide business out of San Antonio where I fought the crowds and learnt to just adapt otherwise for over 18 years.

The big thing in trolling now is using a drop weight in front of your spinner harness then hanging it from the planer board at a 'selected' depth, guessing where the fish are. They attache their line to planers to carry and "hold" the rig at your selected depth.

I developed a knack at hammering the Big Blue Cats as they suspended in deep water at the local Hot Water Power Plants. Usually at 25-40 feet down! Clients usually couldn't understand how to consistently let out the "proper amount" of line to be in these schools on fish at these depths; as I targeted the schools. Thus the BIG old Red and White plastic bobbers revolutionized how to hit the right depth time and time again!! Once I found the depth of schools, I'd measure and put a mark on their line with a Black Felt marker. ""THEN"" just have them "clip" this bobber to the mark "WITHOUT" wrapping the line around the bobber's wire. Why?? When their fish took off, they could set the hook and just reel! When the bobber hits the end of the rod, the line "continues" to easily keep sliding through the wire stem until the fish reaches the net! Take the bobber off and start over. I carried a couple different markers to allow for changing of depths.

This all comes back to how you can drift and deploy a series of lines 'suspended' as you may then can cast besides.

When people would see others doing this, they knew they got it from Jeff', the bobber guide.

Hope this puts you and the crew back into the suspended schools.

As for the decrease in the amount of fish caught casting? The lake's population of Walleye's is, I believe about 1/4th of what they were a few years back. My brother is one of the Biologists up there and really puts out some great info. The lake has it's up's and down's with populations due to good and bad spawning conditions. So we're down! That means, that is going to bounce back even better!! Yeah!

Hope this may help with a new technique to put some slabs in the freezer!!

I'm new on the board here and looking forward to great stories and adventures with those who care to share! 

Be safe and ".....may screaming drags and monstrous fish, romp in your dreams!"

Jeff
AlamoRedFish
C: (210 ) 383-1119
Chillicothe, Oh.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Thought I would chime in after this has almost died ? YES there are plenty of drift and cast only boats out there. Just as many charters as the everyday guy. Are results different ? Sure at times things may favor the guy trolling ?

BUT there are soo many out there who just refuse to drag those lures behind the boat with the motor running.

There Is a Art a skill required to cast that lure and make the correct presentation to feel that Tick on the line and set the HOOK. Oh ya there is a skill to trolling whether it is boards- jets or even spoons. 

But And I say BUT You never feel that tick - Bite - or that slam on that lure when that fish bites.

Heck trollers Have No idea what a sheep head feels like when it thumps it way in diving as hard as any fish in the world? Okay that maybe a stretch.

So there is the difference -----

I will sling lead until I am dead. Casters will get this ?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Fished on a drift boat a couple weeks back for 7 hours and 4 guys landed zero walleyes. 

Yep..it's fun...for the first hour. 

Hard to make 'em bite when the conditions aren't perfect for drifting it would seem...but much easier to get 'em under most conditions trolling. 

Plus..you cover soooooooooo much more water.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Because you had one bad day doesn't mean anythng except you were FISHING. It is still fishing not catching! I have seen days when you couldn't catch a fish trolling, does that mean trolling doesn't work?
You will catch more fish in a season trolling, so do it if that is your bag.





BFG said:


> Fished on a drift boat a couple weeks back for 7 hours and 4 guys landed zero walleyes.
> 
> Yep..it's fun...for the first hour.
> 
> ...


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Because you had one bad day doesn't mean anythng except you were FISHING.


Exactly, fishing...not catching. I like to go fishing, but I also like to catch fish. 

I've probably drift fished the same amount of times in my lifetime that I have trolled, and I only remember a handful of times when the drift fishing was good in 30 years of drift fishing. I can remember a dozen slam dunk trolling trips from the last two years alone. 

No offense to drift fisherman, but the conditions have to be damn near perfect for it to work consistently. Trolling eliminates a big part of that variable.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Trolling is a legitimate way to catch fish when it is the only way to catch certain species. Consider the trolling conditions for salmon, steelhead or muskie as being troll-worthy and how the technique is different from walleye trolling. Isn't salmon, steelhead, muskie trolling more of a level playing field for the angler and the fish?


----------



## bocajemma (Dec 29, 2008)

BFG said:


> No offense to drift fisherman, but the conditions have to be damn near perfect for it to work consistently. Trolling eliminates a big part of that variable.


Completely inaccurate statement. A good drift fisherman can adjust to the conditions and still catch fish and do so consistantly. Damn near perfect conditions just makes it easy.

That being said I consider it a good thing to be capable of switching up and putting fish in the boat trolling when the drift fishing isn't getting it done. 

I do what Lake Erie tells me to do. If the drift is good, I am drifting and putting fish in the boat. If the lake goes flat or the drift slows down completely, i throw out the big boards and troll away. 

I am a die hard drift fisherman and prefer to drift fish when the lake allows. Each fisherman has to be skilled to catch fish drifting. Trolling only requires the equipment and one skilled fisherman to catch fish. I have a friend that cant catch a sheephead drifiting, but he can still reel in a walleye trolling.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

BFG said:


> No offense to drift fisherman, but the conditions have to be damn near perfect for it to work consistently. Trolling eliminates a big part of that variable.


that right there speaks to my point that the good drifter can keep up with the average troller.....you simply don't have to be as good of a fisherman to to use technology, formulas, and repeatable techniques to troll up some eyes.....you are using bits and pieces of the science and little of the art. 

A coupple of us drifters seem to have done as well as or better than scores of trollers out of Lorain last saturday....not spectacular, but we caught fish on a day that was a tough bite for many. 

Do what you like and I will do the same. Can't beat feeling the take and fighting the fish in...watching a rod tip or a board drop back just isn't the same experience.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

The reality of walleye-trolling hits home when you compare it to salmon-trolling.


----------



## mcclelland22 (Jun 10, 2012)

Love the conversation. I prefer the drift, it just seems more like fishing. That being said, I think most would agree trolling gets more fish in the boat most days.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## grahk (Apr 1, 2009)

We were out saturday and brought 5 back, threw back about 10. Only one that was real small outa then ten, the others were right at 14-15" but there's guidelines for a reason, I'll let them grow another season. We where out around put in bay and "bird island" following the tuggers around... Big tourist charters. Did best on char and char green Erie deries. 30' fow, fish usually 20-25. They liked hitting it in the fall so we prolly missed more than id like to admit. Fun times, and good eaten size, 18-22". Back at it this Saturday. Good luck to all!


----------



## grahk (Apr 1, 2009)

boss302 said:


> that right there speaks to my point that the good drifter can keep up with the average troller.....you simply don't have to be as good of a fisherman to to use technology, formulas, and repeatable techniques to troll up some eyes.....you are using bits and pieces of the science and little of the art.
> 
> A coupple of us drifters seem to have done as well as or better than scores of trollers out of Lorain last saturday....not spectacular, but we caught fish on a day that was a tough bite for many.
> 
> ...


I like your quote boss, my best fish on Saturday came while attempting to take a leak. Buddy, who normally cries wolf, hollered and I set and reeled with my manhood peeking out of my shorts. As soon as I was sure I had him I tucked it away and brought it in. It's like they know...


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

wajski said:


> I troll after 46 yrs of work I can't cast like I used to, I like to drift cast 2'-3' waves but not to long of time peroid. I also don't have to limit out, I fish to enjoy my self (retired) but my personal feeling is to each his own. I don,t troll through a boat castings drift, they found them let them catch them. Done


I have trolled but just with line behind boat no wts or boards, have some success, my question when you drift and cast, do you cast and then count and let so much line out then drift, or what is done, and what do you use?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

When I drift, I'm no expert on all things drifting mind you, but the drift dictates my technique. I'll jig a little, cast and retrieve, long line drift, pop it up and drop it back. I think it's all in the feel of it. I use harnesses when drifting but for years I used Erie dearies. It's not so much methodical to me as a feel for what's happening at the time. I personally prefer a 3 foot chop for drifting. It allows steady lure action and you can drop it back and alter your retrieve with the waves to keep a steady speed on your lure. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> i love drifting and trolling, so what does that make me.
> 
> the way i see it as long as its legal why should anyone care how you caught them. drifting has its time and place and so does trolling. there are just some who has trouble catching fish drifting, and there are some who just think trolling is draging a lure around and fill the boat. and those people just dont catch many fish trolling.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. Whatever happens to work under the conditions encountered. I really don't understand the argument, although I do understand having a preference for one technique over another.

My brother in law and I have recently started fishing the Ashtabula area. Guess what we're doing? You got it, trolling! We want to keep moving and cover water, keeping an eye on the depth finder and trying to figure some things out. For what it's worth, we're primarily drift fishermen, but the trolling worked that day. Caught 4 beautiful smallies (15-25 FOW) before being chased off by weather. And we now have some areas identified that we can go back and fish in a different manner.


----------

